# Sony Hacked by Laid Off Employees, Not North Korea?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

New evidence Sony hack was ?inside? job, not North Korea | New York Post



> US cybersecurity experts say they have solid evidence that a former employee helped hack Sony Pictures Entertainment's computer system - and that it was not masterminded by North Korean cyberterrorists.
> One leading cybersecurity firm, Norse Corp., said Monday it has narrowed its list of suspects to a group of six people - including at least one Sony veteran with the necessary technical background to carry out the attack, according to reports.
> The investigation of the Sony hacking by the private companies stands in stark contrast to the finding of the FBI, which said Dec. 19 its probe traced the hacking - which ended up foiling the planned wide release of the Hollywood studio's "The Interview" - to North Korea.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I heard that also, on Fox News a few days ago.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They they had to pin it on someone. Other wise they might have to do something. Tin foil hat firmly in place.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on that. Heard speculation N. Korea wasn't the culprit from pretty close to day one. The FBI and other DOJ leftist commies spend way too much time trying to catch cops mistreating black folks to have any energy left over to fight crime. I dont see how they catch any bank robbers.


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

The hack seemed too easy and too damaging to the ego of Sony, not the actual accounts & funding of Sony pictures which would be a more logical attack by N. Korea. Think about it for a moment.. you are N. Korea and your hacking emails when you have access to their digital content, and accounts. Sony is actually a Japanese public company yes the movie house is about 90% US. Either way this finally puts a spot light on just how easily technology has made the US a massive target.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm busy thinking about how we were fed a big line of bs by the letter agency I used to respect.....guess they are keeping it black too now.....


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

They would have trouble finding their own butts with both hands. Credibility has really gone south of late!!!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

They would have trouble finding their own butts with both hands. Credibility has really gone south of late!!! This happens when the right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing!!

Not sure how this double partial post happened? Maybe I had a happy finger and got carried away!!??


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

See remember this, how can north Korea attack anyone without the internet


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

*"The FBI still says North Korea is responsible for the Sony hack, but Norse Corp. says it was an inside job."*

What a freakin mess!! I don't know what to believe at this point. lol If the FBI is in fact wrong and called out North Korea...that's eff'd up!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If I was Sony, the next movie I would make would be Godzilla.

Same thing as the embassy attack was a YouTube video.

I thought North Korea would have had something better to do, but thought what I was seeing in the news was accurate.

Some people part ways with employers and move to China and sell whatever data they have. It happened locally that I have heard. It would kind of explain the trace to China. If it was ever in China in the first place


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

If this is true I can imagine that the list of charges this guy is gonna get will be about a mile long. Probably face charges of terrorism.


----------

